# An immediate confession!



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all forum users. I've had my TT (180 coupe, Silver with blue trim) since October last year and although I've been reading posts on here since then and been very impressed at the knowledge and general helpfulness on the forum, I've only just got around to registering...very slack of me I know. Anyway, I hope I can contribute some useful stuff myself in the future. BTW have always loved the TT and still drive it everywhere with a grin even after having had one or two minor problems.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello an welcome to the forum 

Pictures please


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you can make up for your late arrival by joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi
I know what you mean. We have 2 TTs. A 3.2 Quattro Auto and a 1.8 225bhp Quattro. Both superb to drive. Makes all the other cars we used to have dull. Enjoy


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'll try and get some photos posted once I work out how its done!!


----------

